# Back from a long hiatus - Two New Pipes from Ireland!



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been away from Puff for far too long(out of the country for a month and then had some family issues come up), and in that time I've made a few new purchases. I'll start with my two best purchases from Ireland:










I was in Irleand for most of May and picked up these two pipes. I got the larger one first. It is a Peterson System Standard 307. I'd been looking for a large bowl pipe for a while to have for some of my faster smoking tobaccos or for those occasional long nights of puffing. I didn't even realize that Peterson made any this big - never saw any in any of my local shops. I picked this one up at the Peterson shop on Grafton street after spending ages in there trying to decide. On a bit of a side note - I was a bit disappointed with Peterson. I had planned to visit the factory while I was there - their website said to call a couple of days in advance to set it up. The guy working at the shop mentioned that his father was the manager at the factory and did the tours. I asked about setting up a tour and he laughed at me and told me that you have to book months in advance. I called and this was confirmed. Also, the shop was run by a couple of young 20's guys that had absolutely no interest in pipes or cigars. Anyway, back to the pipe.. this one is great. I smoked it every day walking around Ireland and never needed a single relight. Not one. Not only that, but it smoked dry and has a great feel to it. Obviously, this one isn't a clencher, but it sure is comfortable in the hand. It is nice and thick so it doesn't get too hot. It is drilled perfectly. The woodgrain is gorgeous on this one and the staining really makes it stand out.

The second pipe was bought at a shop in Galway called Powell's. The store was wonderful - it was a pipe/musical instrument/art store - in other words it was right up my alley. The owner was great - he was much more into Peterson pipes than the people working at the Peterson store. The pipe I got there is a System Standard 314. I liked the 307 so much that I wanted to get a smaller everyday version of it. This time I chose a rusticated finish simply because I don't own any other rusticated pipes. This one is much of the same story. It smokes very dry. This is probably my most comfortable pipe for clenching. It is much lighter than the 307, but it does get a bit hotter. That's the price for going with thinner and lighter, and it is well worth it. The finish is excellent - I like Peterson's rustication. I'm normally pretty picky with rustication (hence not having any others) but this one really stood out to me.

Overall, I'm very happy with my pipe purchases. I really wanted a Peterson spigot, ut those were just out of my price range. These were the next best thing. If you're considering a Peterson System Pipe, I'd say go for it. I've yet to find anything about these pipes that disappoints me.

Here's a preview of some of my upcoming reviews and some of my recent purchases:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet. I'll be interested in your review of the Private Stock Blend No. 5. That was the free sample they sent me.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Sweet. I'll be interested in your review of the Private Stock Blend No. 5. That was the free sample they sent me.


I've had a bit of that too. I'm looking forward to what you think about that Eileen's. A lot of the cigar-to-pipe converts here really like the stuff.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome back! I have been wondering where you were. Nice pipe, tobacco, and hootch triad.

What Kyle said on the Eileen's Dream - I'm one of the converts he describes. I like the stuff.


----------

